# تصويت حول التعريب



## اختار إسم غيره (1) (5 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء :- تحية عطرة وبعد 
اريد ان اعرف اراءكم حول تعريب الكتب العلمية بشكل عام سواء كانت هندسية او غيرها 
وهل التعريب من مصلحة المواطن العربي ام لا 
وما هي الفائدة التي ستنال الطالب العربي ؟ سواء في التعليم او في الجانب العملي ؟
ارجو النقد بموضوعية ..........................وشكرا


----------



## لجين السمرى (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*تعريب الهندسة ...ولكن*

السلام عليكم 
مسألة التعريب هامة فى كل العلوم وليست الهتدسة فقط ؛ لكن المشكلة فى المسطلحات التى تحتاج لتفسير دقيق وليس لترجمة حرفية ؛ اغفال هذا الامر يؤدى للفهم للخاطئ.
تعريب العلوم ليس مستحيل ؛ لكن يحتاج كوادر متميزه جدا فى هذا العلم مع التمكن التام فى اللغة العربية واللغات الاخرى.


----------



## صبري النجار (6 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي الكريم الذي اخترت لنفسك اسم الطاغوت - والعياذبالله - ولست اجرؤ على أن اناديك باسم شيطاني
هل طالعت ما نشر عن التعريب في:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11741&highlight=%CA%DA%D1%ED%C8

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=8484&highlight=%CA%DA%D1%ED%C8



> صبري النجار قال:
> 
> 
> > *الأخت / الإبنة المهندسة الحلوة *
> ...



بارك الله فيك
صبري


----------



## لجين السمرى (6 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ / صبرى 
انا اتحدث عن مشكلة واجهتنى خلال دراستى (كنت فى هندسة شبين قبل التحاقى بهندسة القاهرة) كانت محاولات بعض المعيدين لتبسيط المقررات وتوضيحها تتحول لترجمة حرفية تفقد المعنى.
حتى ان البعض كان بيقول(احفظوها كده) ؛ والغريب ان بعض الطلبة كانت تحفظ وتنجح بتقدير.
انا مع التعريب بشده لكن مع الحرص الشديد والدقة ؛ اكيد هيفيدنا كتير


----------



## المحترف2006 (6 سبتمبر 2006)

انا عندي ملاحظة 
هل رأيتم على مر العصور أمة تقدمت بغير لغتها مهما كانت درجة تعقد تلك اللغة


----------



## لجين السمرى (6 سبتمبر 2006)

المحترف2006 قال:


> انا عندي ملاحظة
> هل رأيتم على مر العصور أمة تقدمت بغير لغتها مهما كانت درجة تعقد تلك اللغة


 
ملاحظتك مظبوطة جدا ولاتقبل جدال ؛ لكن المهم نركز جدا ونهتم بلغتنا وندرسها كويس ونفهمها


----------



## العلم للإيمان (6 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أقول ليقارن كل منّا نفسه في مراحل التعليم قبل الجامعي عندما كنّا نأخذ المصطلح العلمي بالعربي و لم نكن نعرف المقابل الإجنبي كم كان على قلبنا" زي العسل",و العكس عندما بدأت الدراسة بالإنجليزية.

نعم أنا مع تعريب العلوم - على الرغم أني بحمد الله أقرأ المراجع الإنجليزية بتيسير من الله - .

لاحظوا أيضاً الفنيين - مثلاً لدينا في مصر- أو حتى الفلاحين .. اقترب منهم ,تجدهم يعبروا بتلقائية عن أسماء الأشياء و الظواهر التي تقابلهم بلغة جميلة دون المرور بالأصل الإنجليزي رغم أن بداياتهم دون أن يحسوا كانت أجنبية أعني كما ذكر أحد الأخوة أسماء المعدات: الشكمان , البوكليس... , بخلاف البعض مثلاً نتيجة التفاعل الإعلامي تجدهم لا يسمون محلاتهم بأسماء أجنبية( تصوروا أحدهم سمى محله Zion صهيون!, نصحته فقال لي أنه منطقة في أمريكا) .

تذكرون معي أن الأوائل كانوا يرسلوا أبنائهم إلى البادية ليستقيم لسانه....و الله - و يعرف كلامي من قرأ- إن العربية للغة جميلة, أبدأوا بإيضاح جمالها و معالمها أمام الصغار و الكبار,إن الاهتمام بها و دعمها في التعليم الرسمي سيء...قارنوا _ مثلاً في مصر_ في المرحلة الثانوية قاموسي الوجيز و Longman.

إلى تكملة بإذن الله حينما يتيسر.......


----------



## المهندس مهند (6 سبتمبر 2006)

يا اعزائي ان لغة استوعبت معاني القرآن العظيم لجديرة بان تعبر عن اي امر دنيوي آخر وكفى


----------



## صبري النجار (7 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي المهندس مهند 

صدقت.
ورحم الله شاعر النيل حافظ إبراهيم الذي قال:

وسعت كتاب الله لفظا وغاية
************** وما ضقت عن آي به وعظات 

فكيف أضيق اليوم عن وصف *آلة *
************** وتنسيق *أسماء لمخترعات *
أنا البحرُ في أحشائه الدرُّ كامنٌ 
************ فهل سألوا الغواصَ عن صدفاتِي


----------



## صبري النجار (7 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي الكريم لجين السمرى 
أتفق معك تماماً ، وياحبذا لو نتحاشى الألفاظ العامية (الدارجة) عند الكتابة.

وقد اكدَ مقولتك من قبل الدكتور نبيل علي
في كتابه

*الفجوة الرقمية

رؤية عربية لمجتمع المعرفة

تأليف:
د. نبيـل علي 
د. نادية حجازي

عالم المعرفة
أغسطس 2005*​____________________

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=8408

والذي جاءَ فيهِ:



> " أورد تقرير التنمية الإنسابية 2004 الذي يصدره برنامج الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي، حيث أظهرت احصاءاته أن الإنتاج العلمي ، ممثلاً بعدد براءات الإختراع لكل مليون فرد ، يزيد في الدول التي تعلم العلم بلغاتها القومية، عن تلك الدول التي تعلم العلم باللغات الأجنبية"
> ويمكنك الرجوع إلى برنامج الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي (UNDP)


----------



## لجين السمرى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

اخ صبرى
لقد حاولت منذ تسع سنوات انشاء جمعية صغيرة على مستوى المدرسة لحماية اللغة العربية ؛وكان شعارها ابدأ بنفسك .
هذة الفكرة فشلت وجلبت لى السخرية ولكل من ساندنى .
للعلم انا اخت ولست اخ ؛ واسمى الحقيقى سلمى .
لقد سجلت نفسى باسم مستعار لاننى لم اكن اعرف مدى الجدية والاحترام الموجودين فى هذا الملتقى ؛ و الان انا فخورة جدا بانضمامى اليكم .
وفقنا الله واياكم للمزيد


----------



## ابن سينا (7 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخواني في الله أحب ان انقل لكم ما قاله أبو منصور الثعالبي في مقدمة كتابه "فقه اللغة وسرُّ العربية ":"من أحب الله تعالى أحب رسوله محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن أحبَّ الرسول العربي أحبَّ العرب ومن أحبَّ العرب أحبَّ العربية ".اهـ
واما انا فأقول :"من كره العربية كره العرب ومن كره العرب كره الرسول ا لعربي ومن كره الرسول العربي محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم كره الله ومن كره الله كرهه الله وأدخله ناره".


----------



## ali142 (14 أبريل 2007)

أول مشكلة اخواني في عالمنا الاسلامي هي عدم الاتفاق على مصطلح موحد فأنا مثلا درست جميع العلوم من الابتدائى الى الهندسة المعمارية باللغة الفرنسية لكني أحاول دائما و بمجهود فردي مواكبة المصطلحات العربية لكني وجدت أننا العرب لا نتفق علي نفس المصطلح . فنجد مثلا للتعبير على مفهوم الsymétrieبالفرنسية أو ال symetry بالانجليزية نقول في تونس التناظر و في المغرب التماثل و في مصر الانعكاس دون أن تؤدي أي منها المعنى الشامل لمفهوم ال symétrie لان العلماء العرب في زمن بن الهيثم مثلا كانو يعبرون عنه بالاعتدال وأعتقد أنه الاصح


----------



## ali142 (14 أبريل 2007)

لجين السمرى قال:


> الاخ / صبرى
> انا اتحدث عن مشكلة واجهتنى خلال دراستى (كنت فى هندسة شبين قبل التحاقى بهندسة القاهرة) كانت محاولات بعض المعيدين لتبسيط المقررات وتوضيحها تتحول لترجمة حرفية تفقد المعنى.
> حتى ان البعض كان بيقول(احفظوها كده) ؛ والغريب ان بعض الطلبة كانت تحفظ وتنجح بتقدير.
> انا مع التعريب بشده لكن مع الحرص الشديد والدقة ؛ اكيد هيفيدنا كتير




والله أنا معك مع التعريب بشدة ولكن لا بد من تقييم المشكل بموضوعية لان من يريد التعلم المستمر الى اللحد كما يقال وهو متعلم من الاساس باللغة العربية وحدها . هل سيبقى ينتظر التراجم لكي يواكب أليس من الافضل اخد العلوم من مصدرها وهو للأسف ليس عربي في هدا الوقت ... ولهدا فالحل يكمن حسب رأيي في أستنباط مصطلحات مدروسة لغويا و تكون موحدة و نهائية حتى نبتعد عن التدبدب و في نفس الوقت يكون تخلينا عن اللغات المحلية مرحليا و موازيا لتقدمنا العلمي . فالامر لا يمكن أن يكون بين عشية و ضحاها . و البناء دائما أصعب من الهدم . هدا أدا أردنا معالجة الامر بحكمة و بعيدا عن الاندفاع و العواطف . وليكن اندفاعنا موجها نحو تسريع تخلينا عن اللغات الاجنبية بتقدمنا و مسكنا بزمام العلوم . و عدرا على الاطالة......


----------



## alnja3 (14 أبريل 2007)

الاخوة الافاضل 
المهندسين العرب 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
موضوع فتح باب النقاق على مدى احتفاضنا بلغتنا والتي تعكس اصالتنا ...

بعضكم يبادر بالاجابة ان لغتنا هي لغة القرآن الكريم وستبقى الى ابد الابدين انشاء الله 

ولكن ما نراه اليوم من مصطلحات علمية او عامية بدات تقضي على لغتنا الدارجة في الشارع وكذلك تاتير المربية او الروضة او المدرسة في اطفالنا وكدلك تاتير القنوات الفضائية ومصطلحات الشاة والدردشة فينا جميعا وما حملناه من اختصارات بشانها 

عموما 

لغتنا هي الام للعلم فكانت الكتب العربية في الطب والرياضيات والجبر والخوارزمات تترجم الى اللاتينية والفارسية والهندية وغيرها من اللغات الحية في دلك الوقت 

والمهم هو ان اعطيك عدة كلمات وجدتها في احد المنتديات وهي من اصل عربي لان العرب اكتشفوها ولهدا لا يوجد عيب في ان نردد مصطلحات اكتشفها الغرب ادا لم نجد لها مرادفات بالمعنى الصحيح مثلا ادكر ان مجمع اللغة العربية التابع للجامعة العربية والمختص بترجمة المصطلحات الاجنبية حاول ترجمة كلمة " سندوتش " فترجمها الى " شاطر ومشطور وبينهما شطيرة" وهدا م افقدنا لغتنا مع طول الكلمة .

وهده الكلمات 



jar عن العربية " جرة "

lemon عن العربية " ليمون "

coffee عن العربية " قهوة "

algebra عن العربية " الجبر "

raket وهو مضرب التنس، عن العربية " راحة " وهي باطن الكف

massage وهو التدليك، عن العربية " مس "

zero عن العربية " صفر "

vizier ومعناها الوزير، عن العربية " وزير "

tutty وهو أكسيد الزنك، عن العربية " توتياء "

syce وهو الخادم، عن العربية " سائس "

sugar عن العربية " سكر "

sesame وهو السمسم، عن العربية " سمسم "

safari عن العربية " سفر "

orange عن العربية " نارنج "

mummy عن العربية " مومياء "

jasmine عن العربية " ياسمين "

giraffe عن العربية " زرافة "

guitar عن العربية " قيثار "

gypsum عن العربية " جبس "

cotton عن العربية " قطن "

camel عن العربية " جمل "

cane وهو الخيزران، عن العربية " قناة "


اكيد يوجد غيرها من الكلمات الكثيرة 


تحياتي للجميع 


م.الاطرش​


----------



## alnja3 (14 أبريل 2007)

وهده المزيد من الكلمات والصطلحات التي اصلها عربي 

الكلمه بالانجليزيه

التهجئه
كلمة الاصل العربيه
المعنى بالانجليزيه
لاحظوا الترتيب اللي فوق عشان تبسط عليكم المسأله





Admiral:
amir-lbahr
امير البحر
Commander of the sea

Adobe:
al-tuba
الطوبه
The brick

Alchemy:
al-kimia
الكيميا
The art of transmutation *LGk "khemia" the land of Egypt

Alcohol:
al-kuhl
الكحل
The powdered antimony

Alcove:
al-qubba
القبه
The vault

Alfalfa:
alfasfasa
الفصفصه
The forage plant

Algebra:
al-jabr
الجبر
Setting (of broken bones); knitting together (refers to solving equations)

Algorithm:
al-khwarizmi
الخوارزمي
9th century mathematician: Muhammad Ibn Musa al-Khwarizmi

Alkali:
al-qilyu
القلى
The potash

Almanac:
almanakh
المناخ
The climate

Amber:
anbar
عنبر
Ambergris, amber

Apricot:
al-barquq
البرقوق
The plum

Arsenal:
dar al-sinaa
دار الصناعه
The house of manufacturing

Artichoke:
al-khurshuf
الخرشوف
The artichoke

Assassin:
hashashin
الحشاشين
Those who use hashish (grass)

Average:
awwar
عوار - يه
Damage to ship or cargo (which was shared, or averaged out equally among investors)

Azimuth:
as-sumut
السموت
The ways *Lat: "semita, path"

Azure:
azward
ازورد
Lapis lazuli, blue *Per: "lazhuward"

Barberry
barbaris
برباريس
Barberry bush

Benzoin:
luban jawiyy
لبان جاوى
Frankincense of Java

Berber:
barbari
بربريّ
Barbaric, uncivilized *Lat

Borax:
buraq
بورق
Sodium borate *Per

Caliber:
qalib
قالب
Mold . *Gk Prob

Camel:
jamal
جمل
Camel

Cameo:
qamail
قماعيل
Flower buds

Candy:
qand
قند
Crystalline form of evaporated sugar

Cane:
qanaa
قناه
Hollow stick *Gk

Carafe:
gharraf
غراف
Dipper weight

Carat:
qirat
قيراط
Measure *Gk

Caraway:
karawya
كرويا
Caraway plant *Gk

Carmine:
qirmiz
قرمز
Red dye

Checkmate:
al-shash mat
الشاه مات
"The king (shah) is dead"
* Per

Cipher:
sifr
صفر
Zero

Cinnabar:
zinjafr
زنجفر
Mercuric sulfide

Coffee
qahwa
قهوه
Coffee

Cotton:
qutn
قطن
Cotton from Gossypium plant

Crimson:
qirmizi
قرمزي
Red dye from the kermes beetle

Crocus:
kurkum
كركم
Saffron *Lat

Cumin:
kammun
كمون
Cumin plant

Drub:
darab
ضرب
To beat, hit

Elixir:
al-iksir
الاكسير
The drug *Gk

Gazelle:
ghazal
غزال
Gazelle

Genie:
jinni
جنّي
Demon, spirit

Gerbil:
yarbu
يربوع (جربوع)
Desert rodent

Ghoul:
gul
غول
Demon

Giraffe:
zarafa
زرافه
African mammal

Guitar:
qitar
قيتار
Guitar *Gk: kithara, "lyre"

Gypsum:
jibs
جبس
Mortar

Hazard:
al-zahr
الزهر
Dice used in backgammon

Jacket:
shakka
شك
Mailcoat

Jasmine:
yasmin
يسمين
Fragrant flowers *Per

Lemon:
timun
ليمون
Lemon fruit *Per

Lute:
al-ud
العود
Stringed instrument

Magazine:
makhazin
مخازن
Storehouses

Mattress:
matrah
مطرح
Place where s.th. is thrown

Mascara:
maskhara
مسخره
buffoon (masked) clown

Massage:
mass
مسّ
Stroke, touch

Mocha:
mukha
مخا
Port known for its coffee

Monsoon:
mawsim
موسم
Season

Mosque:
masjid
مسجد
Place of worship

Mummy:
mumiya
موميا
Preservative

Muslin:
mawsili
موصلي
(Cloth) from Mosul *Per

Nadir:
nazir as-samt
نظير الصمت
Opposite of the zenith

Orange:
naranj
نارنج
Orange tree *Per

Racket:
raha
راحه
Palm of the hand

Ream:
rizma
رزمه
Bundle

Safari:
safar
سفر
Journey

Saffron:
zafaran
زعفران
Saffron spice

Sash:
shash
شاش
White cloth, muslin

Satin:
zaytuni
زيتوني
From Zaytoon, Arabic form of Tsinkiang, Chinese city from which it was probably exported

Scarlet:
siqillat
سقلات
Rich cloth

Sherbet:
sharbat
شربه
Drink

Sofa:
suffa
صفّه
Ledge, bench, saddle pad

Spinach:
isbanakh
اسبانخ
Spinach *Per

Sugar:
sukkar
سكّر
Ground sugar *Per

Syrup:
sharab
شراب
Syrup, drink

STREET
serat
صراط


Tabby:
tabbi
عتابي
Name of quarter in Baghdad

Tambourine:
tanbur
طنبور
Bass drum

Tangerine:
tanja
طنجه
Name of a Moroccan port: Tangiers

Tarragon:
tarkhun
ترخون
Tarragon *Gk

Tariff:
tarifa
تعريفه
Information, notification

Tripe:
tharb
ثرب
Layer of intestine fat

Typhoon:
tufan
طوفان
Whirlwind *Gk

Vizier:
wazir
وزير
Chief minister of a king

Zero:
sifr
صفرش
Nothing, zero

Zirconium:
zirqun
زرقون
Zirconium metal ​


----------

